# War Machine (Jon Koppenhaver) gets cut from Bellator Fighting Championships for mouth



## Walker

> War Machine (Jon Koppenhaver) gets cut from Bellator Fighting Championships for mouthing off By: MMAmania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “War Machine,” the fighter formerly known as Jon Koppenhaver before a legal name change to his killer nickname, has been cut from Bellator Fighting Championships (BFC) before the show on ESPN Deportes even started.
> 
> The former contestant on The Ultimate Fighter (TUF) 6 recently attributed the move to disparaging comments he made about United States President Barack Obama on his MySpace.com page, which are not fit for print.
> Here is his side of the story:_“Seems War Machine is being censored again. I can’t speak my mind at all without all the ****** higher-ups in the industry getting their panties in a wad. Just how my Evan Tanner bulletin got me kicked out of the UFC it seems that I have been kicked off the Bellator show before it has even begun. Seems they don’t like it when their fighters speak their mind on the politics of the USA and its [expletive]-ass presidents…. I’m not changing for anyone or any dollar amount. I could have earned over a quarter million in that tournament but I don’t give a [expletive].”_​Koppenhaver was released from his UFC contract in 2008 after he refused to take a fight against Brandon Wolff (no upside) and made questionable remarks shortly after the death of Evan Tanner (speculated he committed suicide and he didn’t).This was also after he was sentenced to three years probation and ordered to pay $2,300 in restitution for a felony assault on a passerby outside a California gym in September 2007.
> 
> He now appears to have pulled the pin on another verbal tirade and in the process detonated an opportunity to fight for a promising upstart promotion.
> Easy come, easy go.
> 
> BFC is set to debut on ESPN Deportes on April 4, 2009. The show will comprise 12 two-hour events to be broadcast weekly in primetime on Saturday nights. The nationally televised events will feature a combination of tournament and non-tournament special feature bouts.
> 
> Eddie Alvarez, Jorge Masvidal and Wilson Reis are just a handful of talented fighters who have signed on to be a part of the cast. Former World Extreme Cagefighting (WEC) middleweight champion, Paulo Filho, has also been discussed as a possible addition to the roster, among others.
> 
> Now there appears to be room for one more.


From:
http://mmamania.com/2009/02/05/war-...ator-fighting-championships-for-mouthing-off/

Seriously- when is the whole f#ckin' world going to wake up and realize that War Machine is the most intelligent insightful f#cking freethinker and that we all should just shut the f#ck up?

Fight on you f#cking trailblazing pioneer!!


----------



## XitUp

A gentleman and a ******* scholar.


----------



## Ape City

War Machine is a f******** great man and we should f******* listen to his wisdom.


----------



## Toxic

Gotta love when a f******* fighter goes all f****** Diva and Hollywood when he's still a scrub whose accomplished f**** all.


----------



## TeamPunishment5

lol, he just keeps diggin his own ****ing grave

****ING WAR MACHINE!!!!raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## Toxic

I just dont f****** get it, he act like his is some big **** in the sport and that he is the hottest F******* commodity in MMA or something.


----------



## Wise

If thats true though that he got cut from Bellator because of those comments then thats pretty stupid. 

I dont know maybe if he was dissing a hispanic president or something I could see it. 

Something tells me though that theirs probably more to it.


----------



## Walker

Wise said:


> If thats true though that he got cut from Bellator because of those comments then thats pretty stupid.
> 
> I dont know maybe if he was dissing a hispanic president or something I could see it.
> 
> Something tells me though that theirs probably more to it.


I don't think it's stupid at all- Bellator is a start up organization, has offfices in the U.S., and will be shown nationally on ESPN Deportes. The last thing an upstart org. wants is a stupid loudmouthed jackass who was openly supporting an assassination attempt on the U.S. president. Considering they haven't even started showing the fights and TV program I don't blame them one bit for dropping this dipshit so they don't take a PR hit now and then again later because this moron can't keep his gaping pie-hole shut.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu

Did he drop the "n-bomb" on barack???


----------



## Walker

Jord -Jitsu said:


> Did he drop the "n-bomb" on barack???


Here you go:

http://www.fightlinker.com/war-machine-is-a-tard.mma


----------



## Bazza89

Walker said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.fightlinker.com/war-machine-is-a-tard.mma


Whoah, I knew Koppenhaver (I refuse to call him war machine) was an idiot but he's really outdone himself on that one. Seriously, does anyone actually care about this retard?


----------



## CornbreadBB

This dude ******* refers to himself in the 3rd person? What a class act, he would do a much better job than that really tan white dude Obama.


----------



## Davisty69

This guy is a f*cking retard. I hate it when the most retarded portion of our country decides they absolutely must speak out about politics. Way to let everyone know that you are a complete ignorant tool.


----------



## recon6991

Davisty69 said:


> This guy is a f*cking retard. I hate it when the most retarded portion of our country decides they absolutely must speak out about politics. Way to let everyone know that you are a complete ignorant tool.


So true. People like him that bring bad to press to MMA and he says they are censoring him... no shit, I'm in high school and know that at no level of a job is that acceptable. And cmon, the guy really changed his name to war machine and he has never even been to war.


----------



## BrandonBeninato

The last line about basically killing the president is what sent him packing. Very idiotic on his part.


----------



## randyspankstito

I have one f****** question... What the f*** is ESPN deportes? Is that some f***** mexican ESPN or something? If so, maybe they shouldn't use a f******* name that looks a lot like Deport or deporties, because that has a negative conotation for F********* illegal aliens.


Plus, I'm sure don't get that channel on my f****** 100 dollar a month f****** satellite bill, and it pisses me the F**** off that f*****illegal aliens get to somehow watch f******** fighting, while I get to flip the f**** bill for it.





Edit: as spoken by "war machine", so spare me the righteous indignation


----------



## Davisty69

randyspankstito said:


> I have one f****** question... What the f*** is ESPN deportes? Is that some f***** mexican ESPN or something? If so, maybe they shouldn't use a f******* name that looks a lot like Deport or deporties, because that has a negative conotation for F********* illegal aliens.
> 
> 
> Plus, I'm sure don't get that channel on my f****** 100 dollar a month f****** satellite bill, and it pisses me the F**** off that f*****illegal aliens get to somehow watch f******** fighting, while I get to flip the f**** bill for it.


Has someone been hanging out with War Machine a little lately?

Watch out, you might lose your premium member status if they get word of your comments


----------



## Bazza89

recon6991 said:


> And cmon, the guy really changed his name to war machine and he has never even been to war.


He must have thought, "Right, I've got the grenade tattoo'd on my neck, now how can I make people think I'm even more of an idiot?". Then he had his "eureka moment" and opted for a name change.


----------



## randyspankstito

Davisty69 said:


> Has someone been hanging out with War Machine a little lately?
> 
> Watch out, you might lose your premium member status if they get word of your comments


But seriously, what is ESPN deportes?


----------



## Davisty69

randyspankstito said:


> But seriously, what is ESPN deportes?


No idea... I have 400+ channels and only really watch about 15 of them...

The real problem is that there is no option to pay for only the channels I want to watch, not just the channels that are in a language I don't speak.

Trust me, I'm never going to watch WE channel or Lifetime, I don't want to pay for it.


----------



## BrandonBeninato

randyspankstito said:


> But seriously, what is ESPN deportes?


"ESPN Deportes is a cable television and radio network dedicated to broadcasting sports-related programming 24 hours a day in the Spanish language. Deportes means "sports" in Spanish. The channel broadcasts transmissions made in Mexico City and in Bristol, Connecticut."


----------



## Jord -Jitsu

Im embarassed that this guy is a representative of MMA.


----------



## randyspankstito

BrandonBeninato said:


> "ESPN Deportes is a cable television and radio network dedicated to broadcasting sports-related programming 24 hours a day in the Spanish language. Deportes means "sports" in Spanish. The channel broadcasts transmissions made in Mexico City and in Bristol, Connecticut."


Goddammit. 100 bucks a month for satellite, with like 8 espn channels that I never watch, and I can't get some mma on one of them? All I get is WEC, some UFC, and then random strikeforce shows if I happen to be awake at 3 in the morning. Come on!! Why do the Spanish ones get all the fun? There's no way I'm tacking on another 30 bucks for the "latino package". That's for sure.


----------



## CornbreadBB

He's not a representative of MMA, he's just a douchebag that happens to practice mixed martial arts and was some how able to figure out how to make a myspace account. I'm impressed.


----------



## BrandonBeninato

randyspankstito said:


> Goddammit. 100 bucks a month for satellite, with like 8 espn channels that I never watch, and I can't get some mma on one of them? All I get is WEC, some UFC, and then random strikeforce shows if I happen to be awake at 3 in the morning. Come on!! Why do the Spanish ones get all the fun? There's no way I'm tacking on another 30 bucks for the "spanish package". That's for sure.


I agree, except my beef is with the movie network. $13 a month for movies made in 2005, you gotta be kidding me. Surprisingly in Canada we get a ton of MMA programming, WEC, Strikeforce, King of the Cage, BodogFight, etc. and they aren't on at 3 AM!


----------



## MLD

Yet another young guy, with some athletic talent and a tiny bit of name recognition because of his 15 seconds of fame in the UFC, squandering his opportunity due to complete lack of executive function in the brain. Changing his name was stupid enough, but apparently was only the beginning of his degeneracy. Now he can officially become a has-been based on his behavior. 

Be sure to look for him operating carnival rides at a state fair near you, because that is probably the only place he'll be able to find work, under an assumed name of course.


----------



## SideWays222

Didnt he say something like "someone should smoke obama"??? wow... Does he not like Obama because of his views on politics or because of his skin color?? Jon... either way your a moron and a pathetic human being. Hope you get stabbed by an "alpha male" like you always wanted to. :confused03:


----------



## Ape City

I honestly wonder if the dude has a clear grasp on reality. Not joking at all.


----------



## Walker

Here is the full unedited rant from WM, the P.S. is particularly magical:

http://www.cagepotato.com/fail-machine-fired-yet-another-job


----------



## MLD

Weird Machine writes: "I'm no one's sheep and I will always be true to myself and my beliefs."

As Dr. Phil would say: "And how's that working for you Jon?"


----------



## CornbreadBB

When I see War Machine sleeping in Central Park during the winter, I for one am not going to give him any change. But yeah, you prove everybody wrong by not making money...douchenozzle.


----------



## vaj3000

This Guy ******* rocks


----------



## TraMaI

EDIT: lololololol shouild read threads before i post.




PS War Machine is ******* stupid.


----------



## Ape City

TraMaI said:


> EDIT: lololololol shouild read threads before i post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS War Machine is ******* stupid.


War Machine f#$$%^% Jesus you f%^$%^%^ f$%# tard.

Oh ya, and pie > cake.


----------



## TraMaI

lolwut!?


----------



## Wise

I always find it interesting that dudes who enjoy watching two grown men beat the shit out of each other demand fighters to be so politically correct and proper. 

Whatever happened to loving the crazy mofo's in MMA. War Machine isnt the best fighter ever, in fact he pretty much sucks. The cat has given one fight though thats pretty freaking awesome in my eyes so he could be a satan worshiping puppy beater for all I care.

What the **** do you expect from the guy? He gets his head beaten in for a living.


----------



## _RIVAL_

randyspankstito said:


> But seriously, what is ESPN deportes?


"deportes" is spanish for "Sports"


----------



## randyspankstito

J.P. said:


> "deportes" is spanish for "Sports"


So let me get this straight ESPN DEPORTES translates into ESPN SPORTS? 

That is the dummest thing I have ever heard. I'm pretty sure there is a joke to be found in there somewhere, but I'm not gonna touch it.


----------



## SideWays222

randyspankstito said:


> So let me get this straight ESPN DEPORTES translates into ESPN SPORTS?
> 
> That is the dummest thing I have ever heard. I'm pretty sure there is a joke to be found in there somewhere, but I'm not gonna touch it.


Ignorant much?


----------



## TraMaI

I'm pretty sure he means it in the terms of "Why the hell would a network with sports in it's name already add the word sports to the end of it's name again" stupid way (Entertainment and Sports Network).



> I always find it interesting that dudes who enjoy watching two grown men beat the shit out of each other demand fighters to be so politically correct and proper.
> 
> Whatever happened to loving the crazy mofo's in MMA. War Machine isnt the best fighter ever, in fact he pretty much sucks. The cat has given one fight though thats pretty freaking awesome in my eyes so he could be a satan worshiping puppy beater for all I care.
> 
> What the **** do you expect from the guy? He gets his head beaten in for a living.


Because the majority of us dont see it as two dudes beating the shit out of each other. We see it as an art and the people who are uneducated just see it as two dudes beating the shit out of each other. He is the exact opposite of the image that we are striving towards and the sport does not need people like him in it or anywhere fuckign near it IMO. I realize the "speaking your mind blahblahblah" but John is ******* reaching for attention like every other ******* myspace whore out there, not trying to voice his oppinion. He's basically trolling the MMA world and shit needs to stop. I don't care how big of a celebrity (or in his case small of one) you are, you do not make open assassination threats against the ******* president or you WILL lose your job. He should be blackballed from MMA now.


----------



## _RIVAL_

randyspankstito said:


> So let me get this straight ESPN DEPORTES translates into ESPN SPORTS?
> 
> That is the dummest thing I have ever heard. I'm pretty sure there is a joke to be found in there somewhere, but I'm not gonna touch it.


I'm not following you here.

If you are insinuating that ESPN being a sports channel is common knowledge than you may be correct. But the ESPN channel is newer in south america and due to the fact that they have never had it, they call it "deportes" for "Sports"

How is this dumb?


----------



## TraMaI

Ok, Ill take it you missed my post before this lol


ESPN = Entertainment and SPORTS Network


It already has sports in the name, therefore retarded?


----------



## CornbreadBB

Some of us are a bit thick....he's talking about the fact that some immigrants happen to be Spanish and get deported and deportes happens to mean sports. Deportes is similar to deported, it's great fun.


----------



## _RIVAL_

TraMaI said:


> Ok, Ill take it you missed my post before this lol
> 
> 
> ESPN = Entertainment and *SPORTS* Network
> 
> 
> It already has sports in the name, therefore retarded?


I saw your post. But people from south america, who don't speak english don't understand the word "sports".

So they use the word "deportes" to clarify the the initials of ESPN.

Is this really retarded?


----------



## Walker

Wait a sec- I'm totally confused. You mean to tell me there are other languages other than English?!? WTF?

Next thing you'll try and sell me is that there are other cultures besides white people and ompalopas on Earth...:confused02:.


----------



## Robb2140

War Machine is a complete idiot who needs to grow up. He is trying to be political but it is very obvious that he is totally uninformed. The kid should keep his blogs on the subject of fighting because everytime he opens his mouth about anything else he comes off as an ignorant retard.

He could have had a decent career in the UFC, not champion material but an exciting fighter that the fans could get behind. 

Oh well, Here's to War Machine fighting in Tuffman competitions in Tijuana for free drinks and a 100 pesos:thumb02:


----------



## MLD

TraMaI said:


> Because the majority of us dont see it as two dudes beating the shit out of each other. We see it as an art and the people who are uneducated just see it as two dudes beating the shit out of each other.



I couldn't agree more with this statement. These guys are professional athletes, in sanctioned events, in a sport people want the world to take seriously. 

If I wanted to watch "two dudes beat the $#!+ out of each other" I'd watch Kimbo Slice videos on Youtube. 

I don't expect all these fighters (or any pro athlete for that matter)to be well-spoken intellectuals with articulate opinions of relevance on world matters (although it is nice when they are) because that is not their forte...they are athletes. But I do expect everyone to be accountable for what they say. And I don't blame their employer for not wanting to be associated with such idiocy.

We are living in a world of media devices cameras, computers, etc. Anything you say or do or post on a blog can be recorded and used later. So you need to be diligent in how you conduct yourself more than ever. Ask Michael Phelps about that. War Machine screwed himself, and from the look of his myspace writings, didn't even learn from it.


----------



## TraMaI

Word. it's the same thing if a football player in the NFL were to say the same thing. He definately be fired.


----------



## Wise

So all you guys who think MMA is art and dont want to watch 2 dudes just beat the shit out of each other didnt enjoy fights like Takiyama vs Frye? Or how about that brutal technique deficient slug fest from Bonnar and Forrest?

I agree that the sport is art but honestly I dig the slug fests as well as the technique driven fights. Most of you are just talking out of both sides of your mouth.

Comparing what would happen to an NFL player as compared to a fighter is stupid because both sports are held to completely different standards. Case in point how boxing is taken compared to other sports. Think about shit that guys like Tyson spewed out.

I never thought I would find myself defending War Machine who Ive never liked but the dude has his place in MMA. BJ has said hes going to "kill" other fighters, he licks his opponents blood off of his gloves afterwards. You might dislike the guy but I dont hear any of you clamoring for him getting fired.


----------



## Walker

Wise- the way I see it especially regarding this case is one, you can't compare an established MMA star such as BJ to War Idiot- BJ has earned his stripes and says crap like that all the time to hype fights. War Idiot does not have that luxury and hyping a fight with- I will kill/destroy/maul/mutilate/etc. my opponent is completely different from saying I hope the U.S. president is killed. Two completely different things.

I don't like PC bullshit anymore than the next guy but a brand new organization that is getting their first shot with a name company like ESPN(whether it's Deportes or not) can't take the chance of the huge PR backlash having this jackass on the show and what he has already said put their own company in a bad light. They fail at this and their company is done- why risk the future with a kid who can't control his mouth? This won't be the last idiotic thing he will say or blog about and if the chance happened that he actually won this tournament can you imagine the questions like " So War Machine, great job winning the tournament so do you really want President Obama to be killed while in office?".

Bellator had every right to dump this moron.


----------



## TraMaI

What walker said. Saying you'e going to hurt an opponent is different than calling for the death of the president. I've called bJ classless for his BS before too, not just War. I hate the things BJ does and I think it's horrible for the sport, but hey, Dana wants to sell a fight and that's how its done because truth be told, casual fans like watching two dudes beating the shit out of each other.

I also think MMA fighters SHOULD be held to the same standards as people in the NFL. At least ones in major orgs. it would help legitimize the sport much more.


----------



## swpthleg

Koppenhaver is one of those guys who uses "I say what I think" as a crutch for being a total assh0le.

B/c it's inconceivable to him that everyone else shouldn't benefit from his opinion.


----------



## Vikingpride

swpthleg said:


> Koppenhaver is one of those guys who uses "I say what I think" as a crutch for being a total assh0le.
> 
> B/c it's inconceivable to him that everyone else shouldn't benefit from his opinion.


Exactly. 

I would also venture to guess he says things like "i'm just keeping it real". Crap like "I speak my mind", "I'm defending my freedom of speech". NO Warmachine your just a tool and a self righteous dick.

It's one thing to talk trash about an opponent your fighting in a ring/ cage as part of an mma promotion. However it's quite diffrent to make ignorant comments that go beyond the sport. 

He makes ignorant comments about Evan Tanner's death. Gets Dropped by the UFC.

Makes some comments on the president and gets dropped from ESPN's promotion. 

Then instead of trying to make amends or something he decides to wine and cry some BS about how he won't change. 

Bottom line he's a skid mark on MMA. Junie browning looks near MENSA level when compared to this guy.


----------



## CornbreadBB

Oh man Viking you ripped this dude apart and are totally correct. You know, I'm all for free speech and everything, but when you say shit that makes you sound like a complete degenerate douchebag, it's time to call it quits. What's the wrost part about this is, the War Machine...know what **** it, the fact that we are talking about someone who would legally change their name to War Machine and their opinions is just silly.


----------



## stitch1z

I hate this guy.

He's not even an extremely talented fighter. And a f***ing moron to boot. What a winner.


----------



## MLD

Wise said:


> So all you guys who think MMA is art and dont want to watch 2 dudes just beat the shit out of each other didnt enjoy fights like Takiyama vs Frye? Or how about that brutal technique deficient slug fest from Bonnar and Forrest?
> 
> I agree that the sport is art but honestly I dig the slug fests as well as the technique driven fights. Most of you are just talking out of both sides of your mouth.


I like a good slugfest too, (you mentioned two awesome one's) but if that was all this sport had to offer the spectator, then it would be no different than watching schmucks on Youtube. I stand by my comments. Anyone getting paid to perform a service, be it athletics, working retail, turning wrenches, etc. runs the risk of getting canned when he does things in public that his employer doesn't want to be associated with. That is just how it is. 

I guess we all have different standards for what we expect from entertainment and sports. Perhaps mine are higher than some others, and that is okay. One thing is for sure I'm not the target market for Koppenhaver's opinions.


----------



## randyspankstito

TraMaI said:


> I'm pretty sure he means it in the terms of "Why the hell would a network with sports in it's name already add the word sports to the end of it's name again" stupid way (Entertainment and Sports Network).


Yeah, that's what I thought was funny.


----------



## randyspankstito

J.P. said:


> I saw your post. But people from south america, who don't speak english don't understand the word "sports".
> 
> So they use the word "deportes" to clarify the the initials of ESPN.
> 
> Is this really retarded?


Actually, for some reason I thought it was just for american latino channels, I guess if they haven't had ESPN in south america it may help to have "sports" at the end. 

Sorry, 15 years in the Landscape Construction Industry... once I start going on about illegal aliens I can start to sound like an ass to people who haven't been around it that much.


----------

